# apache-commons-net einbinden.



## estede (13. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,
Ich werde hier gleich wahnsinnig . Eigentlich eine recht banale Sache: Ich möchte die Bibliothek von Apache-Commons.net nutzen um die Klassen zur FTP-Steuerung zu nutzen. Mein Gedanke war, das Zip-File einfach in den JRE/lib Ordner zu kopieren. Als das nicht funzte habe ich das Zip-File in dre Classpath eingegeben. Als nächstes habe ich (denn schon nicht mehr so Sicher das richtige zu tun) die .jar die die ensprechenden lassen enthält aus der Zip extrahiert --> funzte natürlich auch nicht. Ich bin leider Anfänger, also mir bitte nicht noch erzählen wie dumm und unüberlegt meine Ansätze waren ;-)

Hier mal der Code den ich zum laufen bekommen möchte


```
import java.util.*;
import java.text.SimpleDateFormat;
import java.io.*;
import org.apache.commons.net.ftp.FTPClient;


public class FtpTest {
  public static void main (String[] args) {
    File meineDatei = new File("C:/aa/bb/cc/dd/ee.txt");
    FTPCLient client = new FTPClient();
    boolean resultOK= true;
    FileInputStream fis = null;
    
    try {
      client.connect("ftp://xxxxxxx.dyndns.org", 21);
      client.login("xxx", "yyyyyy");
      fis = new FileInputStrem(meineDatei);
      client.storeFile(meineDatei.getName(), fis);
      client.logout();
      
    }
    catch (Exception e) {
    System.out.println("irgendwas doofes passiert");
    
    }
  }
}
```

PS: Ich arbeite mit JavaEditor und wenn die automatische Code-Kommplemettierung auch noch laufen würde, wäre das natürlich Herrzallerliebst...


----------



## bygones (13. Mrz 2012)

also es ist schonmal richtig, dass das jar (nicht die zip) datei im classpath sich befindet.

Also war dein letzter ansatz schonmal richtig, was genau hast du da gemacht und was ging dann wie nicht ?


----------



## nrg (13. Mrz 2012)

du musst die JAR-Datei in den ClassPath mit aufnehmen. Entweder machst du das zur Kompilezeit mit -cp oder du nimmst gleich eine richtige IDE wie z.B. Ecplise. Da kannst du einfach den Build-Path anpassen und hast zur Kompilezeit wenig Stress. Zur Laufzeit ist es am einfachsten eine JAR-Datei zu erzeugen und den Class-Path in der MANIFEST.MF anzupassen. Mit einer Class-Datei müsstest du den Class-Path beim Ausführen mit -cp auf der Kommandozeile angeben (am besten eine .bat o.ä. mit ausliefern)


----------



## estede (13. Mrz 2012)

Na ja, hab halt die Zip im Ordner C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\lib\ext\ entpackt, so das die jar denn in 
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\lib\ext\commons-net-3.1-bin\commons-net-3.1\ 
lag. In der Classpath habe ich denn
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\lib\ext\commons-net-3.1-bin\commons-net-3.1\commons-net-3.1.jar
eingetragen.


----------



## estede (13. Mrz 2012)

Ach ja: Compiler sagt dann halt:

FtpTest.java:4:34: error: package org.apache.commons.net.ftp does not exist


----------



## irgendjemand (13. Mrz 2012)

1) ... und das solltest du dir als anfänger merken : *NIEMALS* im JDK/JRE ordner rumspielen ... nichts compilen .. keine libs selbstständig dort installieren ... einfach die finger von lassen ...


2) wenn du nur die ZIP angibst bringt das wenig ... diese musst du also erstmal entpacken ...
je nach lib hast du dann eine mehr oder weniger komplexe ordnerstruktur ...

JAVA ist leider nicht so intiligent diese ordner rekursiv zu durchsuchen ... also musst du entweder jeden ordner einzeln in den CP aufnehmen oder die JAR-files alle in einen ordner stecken und diesen dann in den CP aufnehmen ..

*gleiches gilt übrigens für LIB und EXT im JDK/JRE ordner : java ist nur in der lage dierekt in diesen ordnern liegene libs zu laden ... wenn du sub-dirs hast schafft java das schon nicht mehr ...


3) es bringt nichts wenn du eine lib ins JRE packst ... aber dann selbst was mit dem JDK compilen willst ...
wenn du glück hast kennt das JRE wenigstens die lib ... aber das JDK bestimmt nicht ...

darum sollte man sich einen zentralen lib-ordner *machs aufm desktop* anlegen in den man dierekt seine ganze libs packt und nimmt diesen dann in den CP auf *also z.b. C:\users\<DEIN USERNAME>\Desktop\java-libs*


@NRG
totschlag-argument nummer eins : IDE ...
wie oft haben wir schon "anfängerfragen von profis" bekommen wie man das eine oder andere übers terminal macht nur weil diese eben mit ner IDE angefangen haben ?
ich halte es immer noch für einen fehler anfänger auf ne IDE loszulassen ... die sollten lieber erstmal mit nem editor und ner console anfangen ...


----------



## bygones (13. Mrz 2012)

irgendjemand hat gesagt.:


> @NRG
> totschlag-argument nummer eins : IDE ...
> wie oft haben wir schon "anfängerfragen von profis" bekommen wie man das eine oder andere übers terminal macht nur weil diese eben mit ner IDE angefangen haben ?
> ich halte es immer noch für einen fehler anfänger auf ne IDE loszulassen ... die sollten lieber erstmal mit nem editor und ner console anfangen ...


[ot]klingt immer so wie - fangt mit Assembler an zu programmieren damit man weiss wie das innen ausschaut was man macht. Es gibt nahezu kein Szenario in dem man heutzutage ohne IDE arbeitet und in Versuchung kommt seinen classpath manuell zu schreiben. 
Ich habe mich schon lange davon distanziert Anfaengern von IDEs abzuraten. Dieses "Professionl-argument" damit sie lernen wies wirklich geht ist meiner Ansicht nach unnuetz[/ot]


----------



## irgendjemand (13. Mrz 2012)

gut ... dann lass mal einen kompletten neuling gleich mit ner IDE anfangen ... und werf ihm dann 2 jahre später folgenden satz an den kopf : nu lass das ganze mal vom terminal laufen ...

die erste frage die definitiv kommen wird ist : "meinst du mit terminal die IDE-console" ... und die zweite *nach dem man die erste verneint hat* : was ist ein "terminal" ...

und sowas sind schon elementare grundlagen ...

auch sind IDEs schlecht wegen dingen wie auto-import und -completetion ... vom click-gui-buildern mal ganz abgesehen ...


es gibt meiner ansicht nach mehr vorteile einem anfänger erstmal die grundlagen mit terminal und console beizubringen als nachteile ihn nicht gleich an die IDE zu lassen ...

und nur falls es dich interessiert : ich arbeite seit 7 jahren mit java ... und seit 7 jahren mit nem editor *erst win notepad ... dann notepad2* und ner console ... weils 1) schneller 2) einfacher und 3) bequemer geht ...


----------



## Final_Striker (13. Mrz 2012)

> gut ... dann lass mal einen kompletten neuling gleich mit ner IDE anfangen ... und werf ihm dann 2 jahre später folgenden satz an den kopf : nu lass das ganze mal vom terminal laufen ...
> 
> die erste frage die definitiv kommen wird ist : "meinst du mit terminal die IDE-console" ... und die zweite *nach dem man die erste verneint hat* : was ist ein "terminal" ...



Ich denke, nachdem man sein erstes "Hello World" selbst kompiliert und auf der Konsole ausgeführt hat, kann man schon auf eine IDE umsteigen.




> auch sind IDEs schlecht wegen dingen wie auto-import und -completetion ... vom click-gui-buildern mal ganz abgesehen ...



aaaahjaaaa...
Ich finde es auch unglaublich nervig, dass mir diese interessante Arbeit von der blöden IDE immer  abgenommen wird...




> und nur falls es dich interessiert : ich arbeite seit 7 jahren mit java ... und seit 7 jahren mit nem editor *erst win notepad ... dann notepad2* und ner console ... weils 1) schneller 2) einfacher und 3) bequemer geht ...



Ich wette, 99 von 100 Software-Entwicklern würden dir da NICHT zustimmen.


----------



## Voltaire81 (13. Mrz 2012)

Also Anfängern rate ich auch prinzipiell von einer IDE ab. Die nimmt einen zwar die Arbeit ab aber das ist manchmal einfach zu viel. Ist ja auch wichtig das man lernt was einem da abgenommen wird. 

Nun mag ich auf meine IDE's nicht mehr verzichten.


----------



## Straider (13. Mrz 2012)

irgendjemand hat gesagt.:


> gut ... dann lass mal einen kompletten neuling gleich mit ner IDE anfangen ... und werf ihm dann 2 jahre später folgenden satz an den kopf : nu lass das ganze mal vom terminal laufen ...
> 
> die erste frage die definitiv kommen wird ist : "meinst du mit terminal die IDE-console" ... und die zweite *nach dem man die erste verneint hat* : was ist ein "terminal" ...
> 
> ...









 Dafuq did I just read?

Ehrlich, du willst hier behaupten das du produktiven Kode seit 7 Jahren in Java nur mit notepad und notepad2 schreibst? Es ist vielleicht schneller wenn es nur um kleine, kurze testprogramme geht. Aber bei jedem größeren Projekt geht die übersicht flöten... Entweder du bist hier ein riesen troll oder übertreibst hier maßlos.


----------



## irgendjemand (13. Mrz 2012)

Final_Striker hat gesagt.:


> Ich denke, nachdem man sein erstes "Hello World" selbst kompiliert und auf der Konsole ausgeführt hat, kann man schon auf eine IDE umsteigen.



vielleicht ETWAS vorschnell würde ich sagen ...

weil "HelloWorld" nicht alles an grundlagen abdeckt ...

ganz wichtig wären z.b. grundlagen von file- und net-i/o ... was zwar auch mit ner IDE geht ... aber dann bekommt man wieder probleme wenns dann zu nem JAR gepackt wird das plötzlich gar nichts mehr geht *siehe das beispiel in nem anderen thread über genau dieses thema*

auch hilft es sich mit der grundlegenden paket-struktur von java vertraut zu machen wenn man am anfang die imports selbst macht ... dann weis man wenigstens so grob in welchen package was liegt und wo für man es verwendet ...

zu guter letzt ist das ach so hoch gelobte auto-completetion der letzte dreck ...
mag sein das es "lustig" ist wenn ich von ner abstract class erbe und 20 interfaces implementiere ... aber falls man doch mal was vergisst weist einen der compiler ganz genau darauf hin ... eine IDE kann dir schlecht sagen ob du jetzt bereits eine methode implementiert hast oder nicht wenn sie deren signatur bereits selbst in code eingefügt hat ...


und das ich nur 1% von den entwicklern bin die selbst nach 7 jahren editor und console vorziehen ... na und ... und wenn ich der einzigste wäre ...

immer hin habe ich kein riesen RAM-fresser der mir eine komplexe ordner-struktur und noch kompliziertere build-tools aufzwingt ... was gerade bei meiner eigentlich doch recht leistungsschwachen kiste durch aus zu gunsten der compilerzeiten ausfällt

*wobei ich nich sagen will meine kiste is schlecht ... Portal2 auf 720p und vollen graphic-settings macht das teil locker mit über 60fps mit ... aber so an die maßstäbe wie crysis2 oder bf3 komm ich dann doch nich ran*

[edit]





Straider hat gesagt.:


> Dafuq did I just read?
> 
> Ehrlich, du willst hier behaupten das du produktiven Kode seit 7 Jahren in Java nur mit notepad und notepad2 schreibst? Es ist vielleicht schneller wenn es nur um kleine, kurze testprogramme geht. Aber bei jedem größeren Projekt geht die übersicht flöten... Entweder du bist hier ein riesen troll oder übertreibst hier maßlos.


hat echt verdammte ähnlichkeit mit dem wie ich mir hier so einige vorstelle

btw : KODE schreib ich nicht ... höchstens CODE ... *gibt es dieses wort überhaupt : KODE ?*

und JA : ich setze "produktiv" so fern man das so bezeichnen möchte seit meinem beginn mit java nur Notepad2 und CMD.exe ein ...[/edit]


----------



## Straider (13. Mrz 2012)

irgendjemand hat gesagt.:


> [edit]
> hat echt verdammte ähnlichkeit mit dem wie ich mir hier so einige vorstelle
> 
> btw : KODE schreib ich nicht ... höchstens CODE ... *gibt es dieses wort überhaupt : KODE ?*
> ...



Kode -> Deutsche schreibweise von Code. Kode ? Wiktionary

Was ist deine definition von "produktiv"? Welche größe haben deine Programme im Sinne von Klassen/Methoden?


----------



## bygones (13. Mrz 2012)

irgendjemand hat gesagt.:


> gut ... dann lass mal einen kompletten neuling gleich mit ner IDE anfangen ... und werf ihm dann 2 jahre später folgenden satz an den kopf : nu lass das ganze mal vom terminal laufen ...


meine Behauptung ist dass man das eben nicht macht. In meinen 10 Jahren Entwicklung habe ich nur anfangs die Console gebraucht, da Eclipse mir noch unbekannt war. 
Code entsteht heute in einer IDE und wird gebaut geliefert oder man hat ein Buildtool womit man es starten kann. Die Zeiten in denen man auf der Console javac -cp ..... eingeben musste sind meiner ansicht nach einfach vorbei.



irgendjemand hat gesagt.:


> die erste frage die definitiv kommen wird ist : "meinst du mit terminal die IDE-console" ... und die zweite *nach dem man die erste verneint hat* : was ist ein "terminal" ...


so what ?! wie gesagt meiner Ansicht nach ist der Bedarf auch nicht vorhanden.



irgendjemand hat gesagt.:


> auch sind IDEs schlecht wegen dingen wie auto-import und -completetion ... vom click-gui-buildern mal ganz abgesehen ...


das ist polemisch - click-gui-buildern haben erstmal nix mit einer IDE zu tun. Der Rest ist angenehmes und erlaubt es den Fokus auf das relevante zu legen. Jeder der gut im programmieren an sich ist wird die logik hinter auto-import und completion verstehen. Wer das nicht tut hat so und so andere Probleme.



irgendjemand hat gesagt.:


> und nur falls es dich interessiert : ich arbeite seit 7 jahren mit java ... und seit 7 jahren mit nem editor *erst win notepad ... dann notepad2* und ner console ... weils 1) schneller 2) einfacher und 3) bequemer geht ...


naja - interessieren ist es vielleicht nicht. Aber dann behaupte ich einfach mal dass du keine Ahnung hast was eine IDE machen kann, dass du nicht produktiv in Teams etc effektiv arbeitest. Mag mich irren, aber sich heutzutage mit TextEditor und Console zu schmuecken hat keinen Reiz und zeigt meiner Ansicht nach eher von Trotzigkeit. 

aber an sich natuerlich egal - wenn du persoenlich damit besser zu recht kommst ist es natuerlich fuer dich besser dies zu tun, nur eben zu behaupten dass dies dann der allgemein gueltige Weg sei, ist falsch


----------



## pappawinni (13. Mrz 2012)

Man muss sich in Bezug auf IDEs vielleicht mal so das eine oder andere "Tutorial" Video bei You-Tube anschauen, da merkt man dann, wie hilflos sich teilweise mitunter selbst Leute bewegen, die sich für berufen halten, ein Tutorial ins Netz zu stellen.
Da finden sie den richtigen Knopf nicht und wo war noch gleich das Fenster, um die Properties anzuzeigen usw. usw.
Ein IDE muss halt auch erst einmal verstanden und richtig eingerichtet sein und das ist wohl gerade für den Anfänger nicht ganz einfach. IDE's können einen wirklich auch erschlagen. Wie viele Leute hab ich schon gesehen, die mal den Makro-Editor von Excel aufgerufen und dann auch ganz schnell wieder geschlossen haben, mit der Lehre "zu kompliziert". 
Ja, für den Anfänger ist das vielleicht ein bischen viel des Guten. Mit Shell und Editor bleibt es da doch erst mal übersichtlich.
Andererseits ist man dann ja auch froh, wenn man nicht wieder mit Batch- und Make- Dateien und Debugger zu Fuss herumschlagen muss und der Editor gleich Alarm schlägt, wenn man z.B. diesen blöden Strichpunkt wieder vergessen hat usw. usw. Software-Entwicklung ohne IDE erscheint mir eher nicht effektiv.


----------



## Voltaire81 (14. Mrz 2012)

Produktiv arbeiten ohne IDE ist bei manchen Projekten nicht möglich. 
Ich will doch gern mal sehen wie jemand ohne IDE ein gescheites Refactoring betreibt. 
Mein aktueller Kunde hat hier knapp 90.000 Klassen und viele Millionen Zeilen Code. 

Ich wage zu behaupten das auf jemanden der auf neue Technologien und Methoden bei der Software-Entwicklung verzichtet, ebenfalls gut zu verzichten ist.

Zum Glück muss ich mit solchen Leuten auch nicht arbeiten die sich einfach immer durch anangebrachten Opportunismus hervortun müssen weil sie sonst nicht viel auf dem Kasten haben. Leuten die etwas 'aus Prinzip' nicht verwenden und ihre Vorgehensweise für die allgemeingültig beste halten.

In diesem Sinne...
Gruß aus der echten IT-Welt.


----------



## Gossi (14. Mrz 2012)

irgendjemand hat gesagt.:


> ganz wichtig wären z.b. grundlagen von file- und net-i/o ... was zwar auch mit ner IDE geht ... aber dann bekommt man wieder probleme wenns dann zu nem JAR gepackt wird das plötzlich gar nichts mehr geht *siehe das beispiel in nem anderen thread über genau dieses thema*



Und wo liegt deiner Meinung hier nun das Problem von IDEs? Außer dem Autoimport und der Autovervollständigung nimmt dir die IDE in diesen Fällen nichts ab, wobei ich es so sehe, dass man am Anfang mit der Konsole arbeiten sollte. Habe auch das erste halbe Jahr mit Terminal und dem Vi unter Linux gearbeitet.



irgendjemand hat gesagt.:


> auch hilft es sich mit der grundlegenden paket-struktur von java vertraut zu machen wenn man am anfang die imports selbst macht ... dann weis man wenigstens so grob in welchen package was liegt und wo für man es verwendet ...



Da geb ich dir Recht...



irgendjemand hat gesagt.:


> zu guter letzt ist das ach so hoch gelobte auto-completetion der letzte dreck ...



Da kann man sich drüber streiten...



irgendjemand hat gesagt.:


> und das ich nur 1% von den entwicklern bin die selbst nach 7 jahren editor und console vorziehen ... na und ... und wenn ich der einzigste wäre ...



Wenn du der einzige wärst, würdest du aber in größeren Firmen probleme bekommen...



irgendjemand hat gesagt.:


> immer hin habe ich kein riesen RAM-fresser der mir eine komplexe ordner-struktur und noch kompliziertere build-tools aufzwingt ... was gerade bei meiner eigentlich doch recht leistungsschwachen kiste durch aus zu gunsten der compilerzeiten ausfällt




Naja, ob man bei modernen Rechnern 512mb oder halt 1GB RAM als RAM-Fresser bezeichnen kann sei mal dahingestellt...



irgendjemand hat gesagt.:


> *wobei ich nich sagen will meine kiste is schlecht ... Portal2 auf 720p und vollen graphic-settings macht das teil locker mit über 60fps mit ... aber so an die maßstäbe wie crysis2 oder bf3 komm ich dann doch nich ran*



Was dein PC bei Spielen schafft ist beim Programmieren ja erstmal egal, wichtig ist dein RAM und dein Prozessor....


----------



## estede (14. Mrz 2012)

Soooooooo,
war ja leider länger nicht mehr da und ein wenig überrascht als ich diese von Irgendjeman begonnende, mich von der Mächtigkeit erschlagende, Diskussion um 'IDEs oder nicht' sah ;-).

ich habs übrigens mitttlerweile hinbekommen es zu kompilieren und auch zu starten. Hab jetzt nur noch ein kleines Problem mit Zeile 18, aber ich denke (und hoffe) dass ich das mit etwas googlen und hier im Forum suchen auch noch hinbekomme.

Dazu übrigens Vielen Dank. Der 'Inital-help' kam übrigens von Irgendjemand! Auch wenn nicht alle seiner Meinung bezüglich IDEs sind, soll er das doch wenigstens Wissen!!!


----------



## kama (14. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,



irgendjemand hat gesagt.:


> ganz wichtig wären z.b. grundlagen von file- und net-i/o ... was zwar auch mit ner IDE geht ...


Die Lösung für solche Dinge ist einfach die Leute von Anfang an Unit Tests für so etwas schreiben lassen...damit Lernen Sie sehr viel über Java über die Packages und auch über die IDE...und vor allem auch Unit Tests zu schreiben...



irgendjemand hat gesagt.:


> aber dann bekommt man wieder probleme wenns dann zu nem JAR gepackt wird das plötzlich gar nichts mehr geht *siehe das beispiel in nem anderen thread über genau dieses thema*


Dann ist eben der Zeitpunkt, dass man auch etwas zum Thema Build lernen muss...



irgendjemand hat gesagt.:


> auch hilft es sich mit der grundlegenden paket-struktur von java vertraut zu machen wenn man am anfang die imports selbst macht ... dann weis man wenigstens so grob in welchen package was liegt und wo für man es verwendet ...


Hm...dafür habe ich die IDE...ich will mir nicht den Kopf mit Packagenamen etc. volldröhnen...ich muss mir andere Dinge merken...



irgendjemand hat gesagt.:


> zu guter letzt ist das ach so hoch gelobte auto-completetion der letzte dreck ...


Das ist ein sehr effektiver Weg Code zu schreiben...weil man eben nicht so viel tippen muss...Ich selbst schreibe 10-Finger System bin also nicht gerade langsam aber Code-Completion ist nun mal schneller.



irgendjemand hat gesagt.:


> mag sein das es "lustig" ist wenn ich von ner abstract class erbe und 20 interfaces implementiere ... aber falls man doch mal was vergisst weist einen der compiler ganz genau darauf hin ... eine IDE kann dir schlecht sagen ob du jetzt bereits eine methode implementiert hast oder nicht wenn sie deren signatur bereits selbst in code eingefügt hat ...


Dann hast Du noch nicht gelernt mit einer IDE umzugehen...wenn eine IDE auf den Wunsch des Benutzer eine Klasse erstelle (z.B. von einem Interface) dann liefert die auch TODO Marke..die man dann in der IDE einfach finden kann bzw. das liefert bereits eine Liste...Dann weiß man wo man noch was zu machen hat...



irgendjemand hat gesagt.:


> und das ich nur 1% von den entwicklern bin die selbst nach 7 jahren editor und console vorziehen ... na und ... und wenn ich der einzigste wäre ...


Ich sags mal ganz klar...Für mich als Chef wäre solch ein Entwickler keine Option...den würde ich nach eine gewissen Zeit feuern bzw. garnicht einstellen....Warum? Fehlende Akzeptanz von neuen Techniken (Abgesehen von Effizient/Effektivität usw.)....Ich möchte hier mal ein Refactoring/Package /Extract Interfaces/Rename, Rename von Methoden sehen in vi und Konsorten...Fehlerträchtig...

Abgesehen von der Unterstützung für die Ausführung (sowohl auf Server, Lokal als auch von Tests etc.)...



irgendjemand hat gesagt.:


> immer hin habe ich kein riesen RAM-fresser der mir eine komplexe ordner-struktur


Hm..Heutiger Entwickler Rechner mit 4 GB RAM ist nun mal Standard...und dann ist Eclipse/IntelliJ/Netbeans kein Problem auch mit großen Projekten....



irgendjemand hat gesagt.:


> und noch kompliziertere build-tools aufzwingt ... was gerade bei meiner eigentlich doch recht leistungsschwachen kiste durch aus zu gunsten der compilerzeiten ausfällt


Und wie baust Du Artefakte Reproduzierbar ? Batches oder Shell-Scripte ? Über die komplexität von Build Systemen und welches das Beste ist kann man sich gerne Streiten aber in der heutigen Zeit OHNE Build Systeme zu arbeiten zeugt von Ignoranz/Unkenntnis und Geldverschwendung...Da muss man dann heute auch noch CI System zuzählen...

Weiterhin ist zu sagen, wenn Du zu lange für das Compileren brauchst dann brauchst Du schlicht und ergreifend eine schnellere Kiste...Das sind Kosten die Du da verursachst....Zeit ist nun mal Geld...Voraus gesetzt Du arbeitest eben in einer Firma für Geld..Wenn Du das nur in Deiner Freizeit machst ist das Ok...

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich sehr gerne auf der Kommandozeile arbeite (Linux!) aber Entwickeln tue ich nun mal in Eclipse/Netbeans sowohl auf Linux als auch auf Windows...

Das habe ich auch schon vor 15-Jahren gemacht da war C/C++ das was man in der IDE gemacht hat...da haben wir solche Diskussionen auch schon geführt...(Borland C++ etc., C++ Workbench von OS/2 etc.)...



Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------

